# Staying Cool during riding in the heat?



## arman77 (Nov 17, 2009)

Here in AR, it has been somewhat hot to say the least. Yesterday afternoon it was 106 when I started riding, and it was 107 last Saturday when I finished a 96.5 mile ride. I know the importance of staying hydrated, properly fueled, using sunscreen and or arm protectors to prevent sunburn on my arms (wear them to prevent more skin cancers being cut off my arms).
I sometimes wear a sweatband around my head to catch sweat, I also have a skull cap which is supposed to keep my head cool, but when I wear it, it I seem to get hotter! I carry an extra bottle to just douse myself with water to keep cool as well, but my head still stays hot! (I also know that the majority of your heat loss is through your head)

My question is this? What are you wearing or doing to keep your head cool in 100+ weather as you ride? We are riding getting ready for the Hotter n Hell 100 in Wichita Falls, TX on August 25th.

Thanks

Bruce


----------



## DevinB12 (Nov 8, 2011)

Have you ridden the HHH before? I can tell you that if you are training for it in AR in the heat you are having you shouldn't have any problems. The route in Wichita Falls is very flat and you can ride pretty fast if you get in a good group, not many hills but the wind could play in once you turn and ride south. Last year was the hottest on record and we did a lot of what you are doing, training in the heat, stay hydrated and dress properly. We tried to stay on the bike and ride the first 75 miles as quickly as possible, before it got to hot, even at that it was mid 90's by mile 75 and getting hotter. At that point we used the rest stops a bit more just to take the opportunity to cool off. We made it with no problems, you just have to be smart about it and not over do it.


----------



## arman77 (Nov 17, 2009)

This will be our 3rd time to ride it... And we thought the 109 last year was hot! It has been over 110 here several times, and we are in a severe drought area as well. 

Bruce


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

You're already doing all the things I've learned to do. 

#1 for me is staying wet; every chance I get, ride through sprinklers, refill bottles and pour over me, etc. I use way more water "on me" than "in me" alothough I do make a conscious effort to drink lots, take electrolytes etc also. 

Also, in a rally / HHH lots of ice in the bottles, if they have crushed ice I stuff it in my helmet vents, and lately I've been using ice socks - just a sock of stocking filled with ice, draped over my neck. Love the cold drips as it melts.

Lots of riders freeze their bottles, and put one in their center jersey pocket as well, helps cool you a bit. 

Depending on your pace / aggressiveness, you could start HHH at 7 am, finish by 12, meaning that only the last couple hours are really hot.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I inevitably ride during the hottest part of the day, which is brutal when it's over 100 degrees. My thoughts on staying cool:

1) Forget any wicking material like skull caps or special jerseys. IMHO they are a total scam and just add a layer of insulation between you and the sweat evaporating wind.
2) Try to keep as much area exposed to the wind as possible, meaning unzip the jersey, wet down the arms and legs with water if you have some (sprinklers on the ride are good for this).
3) Fill insulated (Polar) bottles with water and freeze them solid overnight. This will keep them ice cold on the ride for about 2.5 hours even in 100 degree temps. Carry as much water as possible.
4) Wear white clothes / helmet. I know the helmet doesn't make much of a difference but I swear on hot days I can feel the heat more with my dark helmet.
5) Stop along the ride at a deli/7 eleven and buy some ice cold water and splash it on your neck and then drink the rest after taking a salt tablet. On really hot days salt tablets are a must for me.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

*Add:*

On your 7eleven stop buy a slurpee to cool down internally. I usually drink iced-coffee and that helps a lot also. When I am climbing on a hot humid day I put my shades in the helmet vents and unzip the jersey completely. I also wear light color bibs, gloves, helmet, superlight ankle cycling socks and sleeveless jersey when it is 90+ F. Don't forget to put your phone and money in a small ziploc bag. 

I take 2-3 endurolytes every hour because I loose too much salt. During a food stop on a hot century ride I add a packet of salt to my sandwich. Taking in lots of water and gatorade is a must. I go thru more than 12x 24 oz bottles in a century ride on a hot day. I wear a Halo headband which keeps the sweat from burning my eyes. 

I have not done this but read about pro teams doing it: Put some ice in panty hose and stuff it under the backside of jersey around the neck.


----------



## nalaing (Aug 21, 2012)

I could say that hydration is the most important thing of all specially when your under the sun in extreme heat. The best thing is to always have water handy. I do however suggest a cooling shirt, I have been using it and it really gives me a great cooling effect. This heat right now is too bad it really could be dangerous for those with the heart problems, stay cool.


----------



## jhkranzler (Sep 25, 2011)

arman77 said:


> Here in AR, it has been somewhat hot to say the least. Yesterday afternoon it was 106 when I started riding, and it was 107 last Saturday when I finished a 96.5 mile ride. I know the importance of staying hydrated, properly fueled, using sunscreen and or arm protectors to prevent sunburn on my arms (wear them to prevent more skin cancers being cut off my arms).
> I sometimes wear a sweatband around my head to catch sweat, I also have a skull cap which is supposed to keep my head cool, but when I wear it, it I seem to get hotter! I carry an extra bottle to just douse myself with water to keep cool as well, but my head still stays hot! (I also know that the majority of your heat loss is through your head)
> 
> My question is this? What are you wearing or doing to keep your head cool in 100+ weather as you ride? We are riding getting ready for the Hotter n Hell 100 in Wichita Falls, TX on August 25th.
> ...


My helmet.


----------



## pletharoe (Sep 17, 2010)

After the ride, make sure you cool down adequately. I don't mean riding gently, I mean bringing your core temperature down in a cold shower. It takes longer than you'd expect. You'll notice the difference afterwards.


----------



## jesterjon12 (Sep 30, 2012)

I would start by not riding in the afternoon... Worse time of the day to ride IMO. Then I would start with one bottle with lots of ice in it and the second one you freeze. By the time you get to the second bottle it's still as cold as the first. 
Well ventilated helmet helps a lot. I recently upgraded mine as it didn't have enough holes in it. 

BTW: i'm in Florida where dodging the heat is critical.


----------



## jhkranzler (Sep 25, 2011)

arman77 said:


> Here in AR, it has been somewhat hot to say the least. Yesterday afternoon it was 106 when I started riding, and it was 107 last Saturday when I finished a 96.5 mile ride. I know the importance of staying hydrated, properly fueled, using sunscreen and or arm protectors to prevent sunburn on my arms (wear them to prevent more skin cancers being cut off my arms).
> I sometimes wear a sweatband around my head to catch sweat, I also have a skull cap which is supposed to keep my head cool, but when I wear it, it I seem to get hotter! I carry an extra bottle to just douse myself with water to keep cool as well, but my head still stays hot! (I also know that the majority of your heat loss is through your head)
> 
> My question is this? What are you wearing or doing to keep your head cool in 100+ weather as you ride? We are riding getting ready for the Hotter n Hell 100 in Wichita Falls, TX on August 25th.
> ...


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I tend to ride in the hottest parts of the day in the summer. Ive found that if I keep the PI sunscreens on my arms wet I will actually feel chilly on the hottest of days. 

In military training they actually keep giant buckets of ice just for dipping your arms in. It'll cool your entire body. Try it, it works !


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

I have both a white and a dark colored Bell Sweep and there seems to be no difference in heat retention. I've tried a miracle fabric cycling cap under them and that just made things worse.

A wet bandana on my neck is great. A squirt of cold water on it once in a while is amazing.

I've tried the Mavic Helium jersey, absolutely useless. Sunburn on your back is no fun. I have had great luck with the Capo Nico jersey. It has something called "coldback" treatment on the back panel. For me it works well.

I also like Tri shoes when it's hot. They are well ventilated and drain well. Since I sweat a bunch, having semi dry socks is a big plus.


----------

